# The babies are home :D



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Well last weekend we took a very long drive (16hrs one way) down into the US to bring home our new babies. Everyone travelled well and all settled in at home here at Hedgehog Grove.

We did a little photoshoot with them last night for so up to date pics. So without fewer wait here are Ricochet, Peninah Rose, Acadian, Sooleawa & File (fee-lay).

Ricochet - 7 weeks old (Color still being determined, Uber Pinto) From Crespo Crazy Critters









Peninah Rose - 10weeks old ( Reverse Pinto) from Larry @ Carolina Storm Hedgehogs









Acadian - 13weeks old (Algerian Grey with Blaze and Eye Patch Pinto) From Kelly's Quill's









Sooleawa - 14 weeks old ( Silver Lilac Cream Uber Pinto) From Crespo Crazy Critters









File (fee-lay) - 12weeks old (Silver Lilac Cream Reverse Pinto) From Kelly's Quill's


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

They're adorable! I'm glad they all made it back (including you) safely!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I miss those dumbo ears :lol: A stunning lot you have there!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

OH. MY. GOD.

They are all absolutely stunning, but I have to say: Peninah Rose! What a little cutie! I LOVE that little pose like "look at me!" and those ears!!!!!!!! Also, I love Acadian's coloring and that super adorable mask!!!

Lucky lucky you!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

They are all gorgeous but Peninah Rose and File are way too cute! Can't wait to see the babies they will give you!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

They are all SOOOOOO cute! You are going to have some beautiful babies!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

In love with baby Ricochet <3

They're all so gorgeous!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

very cute babies .....and yes those are quite the pair of ears


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all adorable and I got to meet them all.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy said:


> They are all adorable and I got to meet them all.


You had to rub it in!! :lol:

They are all beautiful! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see all your beautiful babies. 
Congrats!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Such GORGEOUS babies, I love them. And they posed so nicely for the camera! Glad you all made it back safe and sound.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Everyone, they are all a bunch of sweethearts as well. Can't wait to see what they bring us all  hehe


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! I'm jealous, lol. They will have a really great home with you. .


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all just gorgeous! They all came from wonderful breeders too!! How lucky you are and even though it was a long trip, I am sure you know what a well worth it trip it was. As for you Miss Nancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "I got to meet them all." What a bragger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a bragger, bragger, bragger! Lets all gang up on Nancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

